# Glenn Gould recordings newly re-mastered?



## Anders (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi

I was wondering if anybody knew if the Glenn Gould Original Jacket Collection discs are newly re-mastered, ie different or the same re-masterings as the 2002 anniverssary editions which are 20 bit?

I have some of the individual Bach discs from the Original Jacket Collection, which are titled as Jubilee Edition on the cd case, but there is no information at all about the re-mastering!

Thanks 

Anders


----------



## classical (Aug 5, 2009)

his fugue performances top them all


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I doubt if any better appreciable sound will be forthcoming. But often when I utter something like that, The Land of the Rising Sun surprises.


----------

